# Placing an order with the MUFE in New York



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2011)

Soon Im going to be placing an order soon and I was curious what the process was . . .  . .

  	Do you just call them up & they take your order over the phone ? Do you email them a list of products? What about the shipping cost?? Is there a minimum amount you need to spend to get free shipping ?? In general is the shipping pretty quick ?? TIA


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 17, 2011)

I found out they charge a flat $8 shipping rate, no matter how many items you order


----------

